# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Venta de terrenos agricolas en ica y piura.

## ALAN LIRA

*A&J INMUEBLES AGENCIA INMOBILIARIA.jpg**SE VENDEN TERRENOS AGRICOLAS, DESDE PARCELAS HASTA 8,000 HA EN ICA Y HASTA 4,800 HA EN PIURA, PARA MAYOR INFORMACION IR A:**http://sites.google.com/site/ajinmuebles/ COMUNICARSE AL CELULAR: 956429299, AL NEXTEL: 128*9829 O AL E MAIL:**ajinmuebles@hotmail.com*Temas similares: Venta de terrenos en piura Terrenos agricolas de 7 y 35 hectareas en la libertad Artículo: Consorcio H2Olmos adjudicará 38,000 hectáreas de terrenos agrícolas del proyecto Olmos el 24 de junio Alquiler de terrenos agricolas Venta de terrenos agricolas en ica_peru.

----------

